# Molly updates (:



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot has happened since the last update!

All is well with Molly. (She says Hi!)

She made 8 months last week and is continuing to put on weight!

She is looking as beautiful as ever!

I'd like to add that we may have a new addition to our family, lol.

Starting last Monday, the boyfriend and I kept hearing SOMETHING in the attic.
Well, we blew it off for a couple of days and Thursday rolls around and I am hearing it more and more!
I decided to stop being a coward and get my butt up there to see what it was... (The boyfriend was at work, so I had no other choice)

Well ,I'm in the attic terrified out of my mind thinking that I'm going to come across this HUMONGO rat. I kept hearing it move and couldn't really figure out where it was coming from. So I sat up there for a good 5 minutes looking around. FINALLY I lifted up some insulation and find this ADORABLE, TAILESS kitten!
The cutest cat I've ever seen!! && I'm not the biggest cat fan!

I have no idea how this thing survived in our attic with the HEAT that we have been having out here! (late 90's.) Or how he even got up there for that matter!

Well, brought HIM to the vet, all is well. They said he is approx. 6-8 weeks old. He was a little dehydrated but nothing too big of a deal!! Found out that he is called a Manx cat. All I know is that they're tailess,lol.
But he's cute, & fun! & a lot of work!

So Molly decides she LOVES him! I got some pictures of the two of them outside together.

Enjoy!























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwwww! Molly is freakin' amaaaaaaaaaaazing! I love her coat! And that nose is just to AWESOME!! hahaha. That cat is kinda cute, I guess. I'm not a cat person at all, but kittens are cool. That's crazy how the thing was living in your attic! What are the odds of that! 

Gratz' on the addition, and, I'll say it again.. MOLLY IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh wow, Molly is sooooo gorgeous. Words don't do her justice!!!! What ever you're doing, don't stop The little kitty is cute, my parents have two manx' (or manxi?) and they love em Did I mention how beautiful Molly is?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

What a precious little kittie! Molly is growing up beautifully!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sydney said:


> What a precious little kittie! Molly is growing up beautifully!


Can you imagine if Arson and Molly got romantic?? Wow, those pups would be so slick and fit and probably come out running before they hit the ground LOL! Both are nice specimens


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Awwwww! Molly is freakin' amaaaaaaaaaaazing! I love her coat! And that nose is just to AWESOME!! hahaha. That cat is kinda cute, I guess. I'm not a cat person at all, but kittens are cool. That's crazy how the thing was living in your attic! What are the odds of that!
> 
> Gratz' on the addition, and, I'll say it again.. MOLLY IS AWESOME!!


Thank you!! 

Molly says thank you too!.:roll:

I'm not really a cat person either. But, what can I say!?! He's growing on me, lol.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Oh wow, Molly is sooooo gorgeous. Words don't do her justice!!!! What ever you're doing, don't stop The little kitty is cute, my parents have two manx' (or manxi?) and they love em Did I mention how beautiful Molly is?


Thank you!!

She enjoys the compliments!!:woof:


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sydney said:


> What a precious little kittie! Molly is growing up beautifully!


Thank you!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Can you imagine if Arson and Molly got romantic?? Wow, those pups would be so slick and fit and probably come out running before they hit the ground LOL! Both are nice specimens


LOL:clap:! I couldn't agree with you more!!! Those would be some athletic pups!
&& gorgeous ones at that. 
He is one handsome boy!


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! Molly is BEAUTIFUL! and a cute kitty too!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

raiderhater1785 said:


> Wow! Molly is BEAUTIFUL! and a cute kitty too!


Thank ya dear


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

i love her color


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Molly is gorgeous I love the way she looks she's beautiful! And your little kitten is adorable!! That's crazy though how did it get in your attic?!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Molly is looking as gorgeous as ever!And the kitty is cute as all get out!I grew up with Manx cats.They are awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww he IS tailess! ...i can stitch one on for you 
Molly is my girl. She's totally cute and so is her coat and nose.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

rarrr said:


> i love her color


Thank you!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

rarrr said:


> i love her color





christina60546 said:


> Molly is gorgeous I love the way she looks she's beautiful! And your little kitten is adorable!! That's crazy though how did it get in your attic?!!


Thank you 

We have been searching all over and around the house to see how he may have gotten up there and still haven't came to a conclusion!

I think some how maybe the Momma cat got up there and had kittens?
Started to move them out and forgot him?
Idk, could be anything though!!
He's very sweet & LOVES people.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Molly is looking as gorgeous as ever!And the kitty is cute as all get out!I grew up with Manx cats.They are awesome


Thank you!

I'll keep everyone updated as he grows up I'm sure!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> aww he IS tailess! ...i can stitch one on for you
> Molly is my girl. She's totally cute and so is her coat and nose.


HAha! I'm sure he'd like that! Make him blend in, lol.

Molly says thanks!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

awwww... that is precious, especially the 4th pic where she looks like she is grinning from ear to ear. Molly is one pretty pup, and maturing very nice!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> awwww... that is precious, especially the 4th pic where she looks like she is grinning from ear to ear. Molly is one pretty pup, and maturing very nice!


Thank you!

I am very pleased with her!

How is Spartacus doing?


----------



## ovambo (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice colour on her


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Molly looks great! My dad had a manx that lived for years! "What if" you hadn't gone up there ?!?!?!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwwwwww Brandi! Molly is so beautiful! Just love her nose! She looks happy with her little cat friend and that cat looks stoked to be chillin with Molly. He was like "Man it was hot up here! This is the life!" I love Manx kitties! They are way cool without their tails. How strange he found his way into your attic though! I don't see a lot of stray Manxs but I'm sure there are probably quite a few. I'm not a big cat fan either but I have one cool cat, Mr. Mittens, that Kangol absolutely loves; he walks with us every night.
Kangol and Mr. Mittens









I rescued a kitten a few years ago when I was 6 months pregnant with my son. I had to climb over 2 fences because it kept running from me but I had to get it...lol He was so cute and loved to snuggle with Kangol. I gave him to my sister-in-law and she still has him- he is 16 pounds now! Freakin huge!
Kangol and Buster









_Kangol says, "Hey Molly! Lookin good, hotstuff! I haven't been able to take you out yet because my mom is making me stay here and entertain my cousin, Gracie. She is a Golden Retriever. I'm really just sticking around to make sure she doesn't hide my toys. I'll call you soon. :woof::woof:"_


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

ovambo said:


> Very nice colour on her


Thanks!



HappyPuppy said:


> Molly looks great! My dad had a manx that lived for years! "What if" you hadn't gone up there ?!?!?!


Thank you!! Pffhh!! I guess I'd have a pretty bad smell coming from my attic at this point!



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awwwwwww Brandi! Molly is so beautiful! Just love her nose! She looks happy with her little cat friend and that cat looks stoked to be chillin with Molly. He was like "Man it was hot up here! This is the life!" I love Manx kitties! They are way cool without their tails. How strange he found his way into your attic though! I don't see a lot of stray Manxs but I'm sure there are probably quite a few. I'm not a big cat fan either but I have one cool cat, Mr. Mittens, that Kangol absolutely loves; he walks with us every night.
> Kangol and Mr. Mittens
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Molly says Thanks!!

&& She loves him. She literally follows him everywhere to see what he's doing.

I don't think I have ever come across a cat that likes to take walks! That's too funny. Mr. Mittens is just adorable and Kangol is so handsome!

As for the cutie buster! 16 pounds is pretty freakin' b i g!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

These pictures are great! Molly is so darn PRETTY! Are you going to frame them I think you should frame the first photo ...


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

Molly is one of my faves. I LOVE her she is absolutely gorgeous! And that kitty is cute too!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Spartacus is doing fine and his ears are just about healed. They are shaping up really nice... thanks for asking! But I can't stop looking at these pics because molly looks so precious. So as I look at the pics this is my story... lol tell Molly not to kill me for blowing up her spot... lol

1st pic--(Molly) No tail what is this thing get it out of here

2nd pic-- (Molly) Ok ok lets see what this thing is.

3rd pic--(Molly) Mmmmmm ohhh kind of smell good

4th pic-- (cat) Ooopsss 
(Molly) whats that smell -ewwww never mind I take it back 

5th pic-- (cat) OMG OMG I have to get away

6th pic-- (Molly) Where did that thing go 

LMAO I just had to share that I am so LOVING these pics... oh, and here is Spartacus.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Molly is beautiful!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

she has great markings! almost like a cow hehe


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the fourth pic. She looks like she is so proud of that kitty! Like she's her protector. Very nice dog, so clean and healthy looking, nice conformation.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> These pictures are great! Molly is so darn PRETTY! Are you going to frame them I think you should frame the first photo ...


Thank you!! Haha! I have a bunch of framed pictures of her all over my desk at work. My boss thinks I'm a FREAK!



Cujo's Mom said:


> Spartacus is doing fine and his ears are just about healed. They are shaping up really nice... thanks for asking! But I can't stop looking at these pics because molly looks so precious. So as I look at the pics this is my story... lol tell Molly not to kill me for blowing up her spot... lol
> 
> 1st pic--(Molly) No tail what is this thing get it out of here
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! That is probably exactly what she was thinking!!! Too funny!!
Btw, Spartacus is looking absolutely amazing!!! He is definitely one of my favorites!!



CraziNate said:


> Molly is beautiful!!


Thank you! She says thank you too 



thaim said:


> she has great markings! almost like a cow hehe


Haha! I know!! My nephew calls her Molly Moo Moo!! He thinks she is a cow!! He's only 3, lol.



coppermare said:


> I like the fourth pic. She looks like she is so proud of that kitty! Like she's her protector. Very nice dog, so clean and healthy looking, nice conformation.


Thank you!! 
She is very proud of him. It amazes me how gentle she is with him though.


----------

